# Keeping away the skunks



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

We have a skunk that likes to use our garage as shelter during bad weather and sometimes at night. (S)he's a pretty mellow creature, hasn't sprayed either the hubby or I even though it's surprised us both a couple times by just suddenly being there. The problem is, we want to start storing some stuff in the garage as we prepare to move and we'd really rather not have the critter in there while doing this. We don't need to get to the new place and start unpacking a bunch of stuff that smells like skunk. We don't want to hurt the creature, just get it to stop using our garage. Anybody have any suggestions? 

I've seen repellant recipes online that called for boiling down an obnoxious number of hot peppers and their seeds to really concentrate the capsaicin and then poor it around wherever you want to repel the skunk but I don't know if that would actually be affective and don't want to waste good hot peppers on it if it's not going to work. Another supposed repellent is to spread human urine in the area but that's just gross and I doubt the hubby is going to want to stand outside and pee all over the garage door. And I'm certainly not going to do it either. So, yeah, if anyone has any TNT methods, please let me know.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 24, 2011)

The best way would be to seal the building--block any possible entrances with chicken wire.  (Be sure Ms. Flower is not in there when you do it!)  As far as I know, skunks don't climb, so the barrier would not have to be very high.  They do dig, so bend the bottom 6 inches of the fencing outward.

Mothballs or moth crystals might discourage her, and this info from UC-Davis says that ammonia might work--I would buy a bottle and pour it around any entrances to the garage.

Skunks Management Guidelines--UC IPM


----------



## buckytom (Jul 24, 2011)

you can always buy or rent a humane trap to catch little pepe le pew, but be sure to rig a tarp or heavy blanket that can be dropped over the trap from a distance, one which is disposable. bait the trap with a halved apple covered in peanut butter.

when caught, drive him a least 5 miles from your home to release him, again very carefully. less than that and he has a good chance of finding his way back.

he might not seem like a problem yet, but when he starts to poop everywhere and may start a family in your garage, he won't be as cute.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh it's very cute, from a distance. But I have no delusions that this creature is "good" to have around, at least not in my garage. Out in the woods, sure. In my garage, ummm, no.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kitty!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 24, 2011)

well yeah, you could pass it off as a cat if you spray paint the white stripes black.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2011)

Call your dog officer.  If he won't deal with it, he will be able to direct you to where you can get help.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2011)

I read years ago, where, if you use a trap, make sure it's low enough so the little dear can't raise her tail to spray.  Also read they like cat food or tuna as bait.

Many years ago a colleague had one living under her house.  She was frantic, animal control refused to deal with it, and she was really upset coming to work smelling like skunk every day.  As were the rest of us.  I think they had to go to a motel.  I don't recall how they eventually took care of the problem.  She was from a very small town with limited community resources.  Hopefully animal or pest control can help you if you can't trap her!

Have not seen any ads for a Skunk Whisperer....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kitty!!!!



 I've never owned a cat that smelled like that. 

Thanks to everyone for the ideas. I'll check with our humane society to see what they say and look into traps. I'll let you guys know if we come up with something else that works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I better rethink my kitties...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2011)

did you ever find a can of shoe polish or spray paint in an odd place in the house? makeup missing?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

buckytom said:


> makeup missing?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2011)

rofl.


masher!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I could not offer any help YW but skunks are not indigenous here it the UK, the nearest I have is my 130 lbs dog Max, I find feeding him charcoal biscuits helps a bit.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see where you live, but a lot of places have animal control officers for the purpose.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 25, 2011)

I have not tried it, but I know of several members on another forum who say a transistor radio tuned into a rock station will drive them away if they have taken up residence under a building. Something about the sound waves.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought they would have liked skunk rock


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> I don't see where you live, but a lot of places have animal control officers for the purpose.



I live in the upper penninsula of Michigan. I was in a mood when I filled in my location. Although I really do spend a lot of time in my own mind and sometimes even get lost there. 

As for the skunk, we finished cleaning out the garage and moved the garbage bins away from it so there aren't anymore cubbies for it to hide in. The local animal control said they don't deal with them and to ask the DNR who to contact. We're going to try the hot pepper reppelant stuff and look at traps. Unfortunately we don't really have a way to block the entrance to the garage. The door slides open sideways and has about an 8 inch gap at the bottom.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I live in the upper penninsula of Michigan. I was in a mood when I filled in my location. Although I really do spend a lot of time in my own mind and sometimes even get lost there.
> 
> As for the skunk, we finished cleaning out the garage and moved the garbage bins away from it so there aren't anymore cubbies for it to hide in. The local animal control said they don't deal with them and to ask the DNR who to contact. We're going to try the hot pepper reppelant stuff and look at traps. Unfortunately we don't really have a way to block the entrance to the garage. The door slides open sideways and has about an 8 inch gap at the bottom.



Yikes!  Sounds like a roll of chicken wire or window screen jammed into the gap might help.  Eight inches will let a small child or a pygmy goat in.  

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Or a woodchuck...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2011)

Or a poodle, an anaconda, a large ducimer...sounds like the 8 inch gap might be an issue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no!!  She could get wild Jackalopes...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  Sounds like a roll of chicken wire or window screen jammed into the gap might help.  Eight inches will let a small child or a pygmy goat in.
> 
> Good luck!



or goodweed!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no!!  She could get wild Jackalopes...


is that an antelope crossed with a jackson pollock or is my pun just a load of old pollocks , which I wish I owned as I am a great fanny.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2011)

i don't know if you figured out how to make the garage "skunk unfriendly" but in wildlife rehab, it is recommended:
1. Ascertain there are no baby skunks.
2. Seal off openings with hardware cloth.
3. Skunks don't climb, they actually can't, but they do dig so burying wire is a good thing.
4. Of the odor deterents, household amonina is recommended. If you have old towels, teeshirts, etc. Soak those in a bucket of amonina (I'd do it outside) and then place the towels as close to the area where the skunk enters and again where it nests.
5. Skunks have notorious bad eyesight, so any visual deterent, won't work.
6. You can leave the light on and play a radio (rock music) to also make the garage skunk unfriendly.
7. Mothballs are not recommended.


Tried and true, the amonina does work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> is that an antelope crossed with a jackson pollock or is my pun just a load of old pollocks , which I wish I owned as I am a great fanny.



Um, nope!  Here's a fact card for them:


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I have not tried it, but I know of several members on another forum who say a transistor radio tuned into a rock station will drive them away if they have taken up residence under a building. Something about the sound waves.


I like this idea.  For months I've been trying to get rid of a skunk that has taken up shelter in our basement which is only accessible from a separate outdoor vented entry.

I will also try ammonia.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 26, 2011)

They say it doesn't even need turned up loud, Road.
With the skinks around here, I have been fortunate enough not to have to try it. Maybe me having three dogs in the house is making them think twice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2011)

For a small fee, PAG,  I would be willing to come to the UP and sing rock tunes in your garage.  I can then guarantee that NOTHING will want to be in that space, or anywhere else close by.

I take requests.  RF, basement will cost you a bit more.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> For a small fee, PAG,  I would be willing to come to the UP and sing rock tunes in your garage.  I can then guarantee that NOTHING will want to be in that space, or anywhere else close by.
> 
> I take requests.  RF, basement will cost you a bit more.



Hmmm, you've given me an idea. I once had this roomate who thought she could sing. Then one day she heard a recording of herself. I could probably get away with cooking her dinner for payment.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> They say it doesn't even need turned up loud, Road.
> With the skinks around here, I have been fortunate enough not to have to try it. Maybe me having three dogs in the house is making them think twice.



Skinks?  Do you have that many lizards?  Lizards are cool, was not aware they got rid of skunks though.  I can see where the dogs would help.


----------



## blissful (Jul 31, 2011)

We have a live trap back by the garden and expect the skunk or racoon that is scoping out our corn to jump in it sometime this next few days. I'd lend you a trap but we are too far away from you, and, you'd have to dispatch it once you caught it in the trap (can you do that?).

I looked up some nuisance control in your area and found this, I hope that helps.
Wildlife Management Nuisance Removal - Michigan Bats Raccoons Skunks


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 31, 2011)

Skunks are nocturnal, and actually friendly.  Light is your best bet, lots of bright as you can light.

A coupla years ago, DH was leaving for work in the dark - around 6:00 a.m., and he called the dog, a Golden to let her out.  I was still sleeping.  The skunk was known to come toward DH in the past - just being friendly, but when the dog saw the skunk she evidently thought it would be fun to play.  The skunk - not so much.  Hilarity ensued.  The skunk sprayed the dog, who raced through the house, ran upstairs, jumped on the bed with MY BATTENBERG duvet cover on it, and did a dance, scared the dickens out of me, with my husband running after Dog and screaming his head off.  I debated who to kill first.    The dog and husband were wiser, and we got a motion light - that took care of it.


----------



## blissful (Aug 2, 2011)

Purple.........how is the skunk doing? (did you check out the nuisance control link? it is called the 'skunkwhisperer'!)

We actually have two live traps out by the garden this past few days. Last night, before 'trapper' got home, I put a 12 inch stuffed moose in one of the traps, just because 
I sat out there with my camera waiting for him to see his catch--but he didn't notice! I came back in the house then, later, and told him he better check out his traps. He was quite proud when he finally got out there to see it. Life is too short not to laugh.

He put fresh marshmallows in the traps.
This morning we had a raccoon in the trap, he took care of it this morning before work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2011)

blissful said:


> Purple.........how is the skunk doing? (did you check out the nuisance control link? it is called the 'skunkwhisperer'!)
> 
> We actually have two live traps out by the garden this past few days. Last night, before 'trapper' got home, I put a 12 inch stuffed moose in one of the traps, just because
> I sat out there with my camera waiting for him to see his catch--but he didn't notice! I came back in the house then, later, and told him he better check out his traps. He was quite proud when he finally got out there to see it. Life is too short not to laugh.
> ...



I had Shrek chasing mice for about 6 months once...they didn't even exist...but he sure watched the mouse traps and I had him running around with a broom a few times.  His pals at work were in on the joke, too...he'd go to work and tell them about the mice.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I had Shrek chasing mice for about 6 months once...they didn't even exist...but he sure watched the mouse traps and I had him running around with a broom a few times.  His pals at work were in on the joke, too...he'd go to work and tell them about the mice.



That is so wonderfully evil! 

As for our skunk "friend", we haven't seen it since cleaning out the garage and moving the garbage cans away from it. We also made the repellant out of hot peppers and garlic but not sure if it made a difference or if the critter decided to move on to a place that has food AND shelter. Lots of people around here keep bags of garbage in their garage and only put them in the cans for garbage day. That was part of our problem I think. The roomate cleaned out her room and didn't put the bags in the can, she just tossed them in the garage. We didn't know about it until the hubby started prepping it to store stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That is so wonderfully evil!



Actually, that was a payback...he had thrown a piece of rope at me when I had my glasses off and yelled "snake!!!!"   He had forgotten that I usually come up with something really good for a payback.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2011)

princessfiona60 said:


> um, nope! Here's a fact card for them:


 ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blissful (Aug 4, 2011)

purple--glad your friendly skunk isn't bothering you anymore. A live trap isn't a bad investment if there are a lot of animals where you live.

PF--funny about the mouse/mice, and the snake, we'd make good neighbors.

We caught a smaller raccoon today. Who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2011)

It rained pretty good the other night and guess who came back to visit?  The roomie also put another couple bags of garbage from her room into  the garage. We asked her not to do so because of the skunk. We had two empty garbage cans.  Honestly, I don't know why that girl can't figure out how to put her trash in the bin. Is she confused about the lid or something? Sorry, she's been irritating me lately so I'm a little venty. 

Anyways, last time the repellant was made the hubby made it while I wasn't home. This time I was home and he made a double batch. I could smell the stuff all the way upstairs and when I walked in the kitchen it made my nose burn. The cat wouldn't go near the kitchen. It's just a temporary solution but I can see why it works. You'd think boiled jalapenos, cayanne pepper, garlic and onion would smell good, but it doesn't. It smells like burning. We're using a light with it this time and we let the landlord know about it so he can find a more permanent solution either now or after we move.


----------



## chopper (Aug 5, 2011)

I know this is a skunk thread, so first a skunk story, and then a raccoon one...
When my husband and I were dating years ago, we were on our 79 Suzuki in the Garden of the Gods park. We were all ready for a picnic (bucket of chicken and all). We pulled into a place to park the bike, and as soon as we pulled in a skunk came right up to us as if we had invited him to eat with us. We both slowly got back on the bike and rolled away (as not to scare him with the sound of motor). He followed us, and finally we just started the bike and raced off to another spot. 
Now, the raccoon and marshmallows. 
We were having a picnic back in the early 80's in the mountains near a stream. My SIL and BIL were visiting u's from NJ.  My SIL loves raccoons, and was thrilled to see that one wanted to join u's for lunch. We had marshmallows, so she shared one with "Ricky Raccoon". He looked at it, and looked back at her so funny, we were all laughing, when he ran to the stream and washed it off, came back with the soggy thing, and ate it right in front of us. We still laugh at the dirty marshmallow story!


----------

